# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم هواوى سوفت ويير(huawei Software) مساعدة :  حذف رمز الكود دون فقدان البيانات

## basharadd

السلام عليكم اخوتي  من فضلكم احتاج طريقة لحذف رمز القفل لهواوي Huawei P9 lite (VNS-L31 دون فقدان البيانات للضرورة اخواني

----------


## lemagnifiq

شكرا شكرا

----------


## abdouelfachtal

سابحت في المو ضوع

----------

